# Who drinks coffee and who doesn't?



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Curious to know who drinks coffee and who doesn't? And if you don't... why?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I drink coffee. But I'll only drink it if I grind my own beans and then push it through the aeropress. I have gotten a bit picky about coffee. I drink overall more tea during the day, but have 2 cups of coffee now. One morning and one nice one afternoon or evening. I don't ever buy coffee anywhere.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I start each day with a quick brew from my one-cup Keurig machine while I'm waiting for the kettle to boil and my first pot of tea to brew.

My only other coffee drinking these days is when I grind my own beans and cold brew or press for iced coffee lattes, or when I'm at a restaurant.  I don't order tea at a restaurant because the water they bring is never hot enough to properly brew either the pitiful tea bags they offer or the good bags I make myself from great loose-leaf tea.


----------



## LGOULD (Jul 5, 2011)

Two cups of coffee a day, at least, are essential to my writing process. Drinking more increases my creativity, but makes it harder to rest at night.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I typically do a couple of cups during the day at work, currently doing the decaf cappuccino from our new machine. (I almost exclusively do decaf these days, as caffeine and my body do not see eye to eye on things.)

At home I mostly only drink coffee on the weekends, and again, generally not more than a couple of mugs a day. Currently I'm using a nice little French press for that, using Kicking Horse dark roast decaf beans that I grind in a Bellemain burr coffee grinder.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I've always been a tea drinker but lately, I've taken to having a cup of coffee in the morning. Nothing fancy for me. Just instant. I usually have a cup of coffee when I meet with friends on Thursday nights. I have a tendency to get sleepy early in the evening and I think the coffee helps. Or it maybe the sugar. 

Still a tea drinker, though. Hot, cold, black or herbal.


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

I drink coffee all day. Probably about 8 cups, never really counted before.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Coffee makes me throw up! And I mean coffee anything.

For caffeine, I drink Red Bull. It gives you writer's wings.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't drink coffee. I don't like the taste and it tends to upset my stomach, although the aroma is nice. Both of my parents were serious coffee-drinkers, none of us four kids drink it at all. Also, both parents were pretty much chain-smokers, none of us kids smoke at all. Go figure.

I normally drink tea (decaff), both ice and hot. With a nice cuppa hot chocolate in the evening.


Mike


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I never drank it. Neither parent was a coffee drinker, so I never learned. I used to use Coca Cola for my caffeine buzz, nowadays I seldom drink Coca Cola, and I sleep better for it!


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I drink a mug of coffee in the morning, drinking it after 10am makes me jittery the rest of the day and keeps me up all night. I use a Keurig and Green Mountain flavored kcups (French  Vanilla, Caramel Vanilla Cream, Golden French Toast, Toasted Marshmallow Mocha) with International Delight French Vanilla creamer.


----------



## WriterSongwriter (Mar 3, 2017)

I seldom drink coffee nowadays, but there was a time that I loved coffee. I used to make the best coffee in the world. Lots of sugar, warm milk. A whole pot for just myself. The cookies would just melt in it. No one has ever tasted coffee like the coffee I used to make.


----------



## ConnieBW (Feb 23, 2017)

I drink up to four cups of coffee a day. It used to be a lot more when I was writing my PhD dissertation! 

Ideally, I'd like to cut back more, because I find if I don't keep it in check, I'll start drinking more and more. Then again, I don't smoke, or drink alcohol and generally have a healthy lifestyle, so coffee is really my one vice. It could be worse. 

We have an espresso machine; I usually make a double shot and top up with hot water. I like my coffee strong and black. Not fond of filter coffee, which was (and is) the thing where I grew up. 

Tea was always the more popular drink here in Ireland, and I drink lots of that too, although weaker than most people here, and without milk (yuck!).  

I always have to guard my coffee cup, because my three year old will drain it if I'm not careful. No idea why or how she came to like coffee, but as you can imagine toddler + coffee = not a good combination.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

No coffee for me. Don't really like the taste. Unless it's _iced_ coffee, it's not for me.


----------



## dgrant (Feb 5, 2014)

I drink coffee when I'm having breakfast at a little country café, or I'm up late at a waffle house. I also indulge in a mocha every now and then. Otherwise, it's a rotation between tea, decaf tea, herbal tea, and more black tea, with occasional high-falutin' teas like Russian Caravan and Scottish Breakfast. (I like 'em smoky.) 

I will never have sparkling white teeth. I'm okay with this.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I drink 2-5 cups a day. I don't know how much because I have a coffee cup warmer at my desk at work & keep the mug on that. I'll just top it off and reheat in the microwave. I drink it black & am pretty undiscerning about brew, grind, or source. But I wanted to go Fair Trade & learned that my boss has an affiliation with a small organic coffee co-op in Mexico, so I now either buy from him or he gives me pounds for b'day/xmas.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

I am an absolute coffee snob !!










I roast my own beans....and thanks to the wonders of the Internet, am able to buy green beans from around the world. For myself I use a French Press, but with company I make a production of brewing in a Vac Pot.

This level of coffee appreciation is on a par with wine tasting as different beans, different roasting levels and different brewing techniques produce a wide variety of flavors.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Roasting beans is something I really would love to try one of these days. But as long as I dwell in an apartment, I just cannot. Closest I can get is drive down a mile to the local roaster and catch them on the day they made their latest batches. But otherwise, its just buying good whole beans that haven't been sitting on store shelfs for months. Koffee Kult is one I ordered at times. But I can't always do that. Trader's Joe has some nice ones too. 

I used to use french press, but it causes me upset. I need some kind of filter now so the aeropress works great. Has those little filter disks. 

Made that way I do not put anything in my coffee, or tea for that matter. In the past, or any drip coffee or restaurant is not drinkable for me without having to put milk in it. Or when I make a nice cappucino. Which I just fluff up some non fat milk with a press and put on top of coffee. I cannot tolerate any kind of sugar or sweetener in my coffee or tea. Yuck. First time I had ice tea when I moved to the US I about spit that thing out. It was like drinking sugar water with some tea flavor. Mostly sugar water.


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

started drinking coffee in the Navy and, 50 years later, still drinking it. I enjoy my morning coffee while I read the morning paper. Used to drink something like 3-4 cups a day but now I drink one large cup most days. Gone from drip coffee to French press, and now trying cold brewed coffee.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I do, but not much. One or two cups per day. Not fussy about it, but . . . . Had a one-cup Keurig for a while. Cups were kind of $ and the machine went downhill. Used four-cup Mr. Coffee for a while. It was OK, but . . . . Instant for a while. I want "real" coffee. Tried various pour-overs. Got the Oxo Pour Over. That's it with the Sunbeam Hot Shot. Good (enough for me) cup of coffee fast. Oh yeah, I always add a little Bailey's to it.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I am a tea drinker.  When I have coffee, it is a latte..the more cream, the better.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I drink a 12oz cup using Green Mountain's Double Black Diamond variety most mornings. I do wish they would sell it in more than just K-cups. Other than that I drink mostly water.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't drink coffee at all, I prefer tea.  I love the smell of coffee but can't stand the taste.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

Love coffee! I mostly do fresh ground beans in an espresso machine and make myself 2-shot Americanos. Seems like a lot of work to get what most people would consider to be regular black coffee, but the lower acidity makes me happy.

In the past 5 years, I've had a single-serve coffee maker that didn't use pods, a Dolce Gusto espresso machine that uses pods (great tasting, but good luck finding the pods), a French press, a steam-driven espresso machine, and a few months ago, I finally got a pump-driven espresso machine (an old Starbucks Barista / Saeco SIN060). Val is the only one who seems to understand my Goldilocks-like obsession with brewing coffee. She should, she's the one who got me obssessed with coffee to begin with.

Speaking of Val, she's come up with a homemade recipe for pumpkin spice latte mix, and she can make a pumpkin spice latte that would put Starbucks to shame. Which is good, because the closest Starbucks is an hour away (although they're opening one 30 minutes from here).


----------



## dgrant (Feb 5, 2014)

Okay, now you (and the miserably chilly rain outside) are making me crave a mocha. Mmm, chocolate and caffeine. It's like happiness in a cup.


----------



## Raul Sanchez (Mar 5, 2017)

Coffe with milk. And similarly, the tea always with milk 
I really need the first coffe in the morning to wake me up at all...


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

I don't drink any hot drinks (apart from a luke-warm mulled wine every couple of years). I just never got to like them. I do understand that others get satisfaction from the ritual of preparing them, but to me they are a faff and a waste of time.


----------



## MartaDec (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm an absolute tea fanatic, but I can't stand coffee - the taste always manages to defeat me!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I drink about 4 mugs a day which is the equivalent (since mugs are larger than a coffee cup) of an 8 cup coffee pot.

https://authoritynutrition.com/why-is-coffee-good-for-you/

And I have no intention of stopping. Coffee is likely to help prevent a number of serious health problems.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

I have never developed a taste for the stuff. I'm a tea (or hot chocolate drinker).  Kind of funny, I'm the only one in my department not addicted to the stuff.

The really strange part is that I absolutely adore the smell of it.  Going into a coffee shop and just savouring the aroma is a wonderful experience.  But the taste?  Just don't like it at all.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

Every morning. A blend of a quality roast and decaf from the nearby Sprouts grocery store. 4-5 cups between 6 AM and 10. Can’t write with out it. Probably couldn’t do a lot of things without it, either, but we’ll never know what they are because there will always be coffee in this house.


----------



## dgrant (Feb 5, 2014)

A. S. Warwick said:


> The really strange part is that I absolutely adore the smell of it. Going into a coffee shop and just savouring the aroma is a wonderful experience. But the taste? Just don't like it at all.


Oh, yeah. If they could make a coffee that tastes like it smells, that would be.. even better than chocolate.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I used to, but then discovered chai lattes...


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

Who loves coffee? This guy.
I start each day with a cup of caffeinated from our Nespresso machine, alternating between Stormio and Hazelnut.
I usually consume three or four cups more during the day, all decaffeinated, either Nespresso or Tasters Choice (a taste I acquired years ago in the US Army. I can thank my 1Sgt for turning me on to that).
WPG


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't drink coffee regularly but do drink tea with milk and sugar....


----------

